# [NSFW/18+] Looking for a (RP only) master.



## Zahur (May 7, 2019)

Hello!
I'm looking for a master/mistress.
I prefer a 1 on 1 relation, since people with multiple pets usually end up ignoring some of these. (The usual phrase "I give my pets equal love" and similar will be ignored)
These are my main kinks/ favourite theme: www.f-list.net/c/zahur%20aigol/
No people that reply with just a word or a sentence(Ex: * hug*/kiss/Hugs u/ whatever), I prefer scalies, no humans/sonic/MLP characters.
We will work together on building everything up.
Rp style: No preference, I usually use 3rd person for me and 2nd for my partner to be clear
Post Length: AT LEAST be able to write 3 sentences
English knowledge: Fluid (I'm not a native speaker)

TO APPLY SEND A PM.

______________________
Sorry for eventual typos, currently using the mobile.


----------



## Zahur (May 8, 2019)

Bup


----------



## Zahur (May 9, 2019)

Up...


----------



## Zahur (May 9, 2019)

Bump because wrong f-list link .-.


----------



## Zahur (May 10, 2019)

Up


----------



## Desertderp (May 11, 2019)

I think we can work something out!


----------



## Zahur (May 29, 2019)

Bump


----------

